# ...any major diff bw Kingston, Hynix and Transcend?



## mrugesh (Apr 5, 2006)

.. or maybe something which is more reliable?
Heard ram's too can be overclocked.. so outta which can the maximum performance be extracted (once i learn how to overclock them i.e.!)?


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 5, 2006)

dont purchase ram without box packing .. be it hynix or transcend or kingston or corsair .. 

now days there are many fake ram modules there in markets .. 
just go for pack ram .. abt company .. transcend is very good.. comes with 3 yrs warranty .. and i have personally used it upto speed of 420 mhz without any problems ... even corsair value ram and kingston value ram are good too..
just ask others abt these ram modules ...


----------



## mrugesh (Apr 5, 2006)

...by box packaging you mean that transparent tough plastic packaging?
or any other means to recognise the original?


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 5, 2006)

yes  transparent tough plastic packaging ... that's it


----------



## mrugesh (Apr 5, 2006)

*Dulicate Packing?*

but don't ya u think if ram can be duplicated the packing cant?


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 5, 2006)

i use hynix and used transcend, no diffs in performance/stability without oc, i never oc ram modules


----------



## mrugesh (Apr 5, 2006)

*Overclocking?*

What about over clocking? Any one of the three which takes more thrashing easily?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2006)

See.. Every company has a lot of models.. The lower end models of kingston and transcend are better, but the high end models of corsair and OCZ are known to be the best, but they cost a bomb!


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 5, 2006)

more than the brand .. what type of chip used on ram is important ... 
 like winbond bh-5 or samcung tccd  etc .. 


also since these days, all kinds of different ram chips are sold under transcend name, hence go for those package ones to be on safer side ..


----------



## cyrux (Apr 5, 2006)

No difference between hynix and transcend...i dont think so .Read it several places that Transcend is more reliable and preforms better than hynix. 

Now please dont make me think why the hell did i buy a transcend 512Mb for 2100 when hynix was going for 1700


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 5, 2006)

i got kingston.... and them replaced it with corsair value select.....

now there is NOTHING LIKE A HYNIX CHIP KINGSTON, or a HYNIX CHIP CORSAIR.....

it is all made up.... if somebody is selling u a Hynix chip kingston or some shit like that... he is fooling u b putting a Hynix ram in kingston packaging...

a kingston ram will have kingston written on it and a Corsair ram will have Corsair written on the chip...

i think corsaid value select has a Cas atency of 2.5 as compared to other having 3...
also I observed it has better read/write speeds....  as compared to other.... may be for the same reason.... and the overall latency is obviously low....


----------



## darklord (Apr 6, 2006)

> now there is NOTHING LIKE A HYNIX CHIP KINGSTON, or a HYNIX CHIP CORSAIR.....



You are completely wrong my dear friend.

May be you should check this out,

*www.techpowerup.com/memdb/

I have Transcend 1GB Sticks with Samsung UCCC Chips.

Here are some references,

*img65.imageshack.us/img65/2747/dscn07027gl.th.jpg

This is my 1Gb Module,
*img359.imageshack.us/img359/2068/dscn06236pq.th.jpg

Tetra Pack 1GB Module,
*img77.imageshack.us/img77/3514/package19ar.th.jpg

Samsung UCCC Chips,
*img76.imageshack.us/img76/1230/chip16vb.th.jpg

Brainpower PCB,
*img77.imageshack.us/img77/4963/pcb10ix.th.jpg

This just proves that even Transcend uses Memory Chips from other manufacturers.Whats more,they sometimes use different PCB too,not their own.

Well just for everyones Info,
Brainpower is the most popular PCB for Memory modules.Its used by OCZ,Gskill,PDP Patriot,Corsair and some other Performance memory Manufacturers.

Also dont underestimate Hynix Chips,

Heres what they are capable of if they are on BP PCB and are original Hynix Chips,
*img280.imageshack.us/img280/961/sisoftmemory297134481zq.th.jpg

297 Mhz @ 3-4-4-8


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 6, 2006)

i got a GEIL chip when i purchased Hynix....

overclocked exellently well....

and another Hynix that was crap.... would not boot even if i set frequenct manually to 200Mhz.... only auto would work.... what does this suggest...


so when u get a hynix, it's ur luck.... 

another thing is.....   
I said a transcend chip will not be Hynix, and i am still aure if u are getting one, it most prolly a "Dukanwala" fooling u........  

Obviously companies use chips from other companies, look at the back of ur seagate HDD and u will see samsung ot Hynix.....  ur graphics card maker obviously does not make GDDR3 chips all by itself.........



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> You are completely wrong my dear friend.



but i will have to object to that.....

I made an absolute statement which i should not have, because i was so pissed of by fake chips.... but i still warn u people out there that if u are getting a hynix chip Kingston there is a high chance it's a fake one......
i said that about our local market and not the entire world as a whole......


and if u imagined i was suggesting every company made all it's chip by itself then u are obviously mistaken......   am not that poorly informed


----------



## darklord (Apr 6, 2006)

> i got a GEIL chip when i purchased Hynix....



You still have that Module with you ? If yes, and if you dont need it,gift it to me.  

Dude that is Geil ka ram with Winbond CH-5 Chips,its basically Geil Ultra series.Even i got one of those by luck.  



> another thing is.....
> I said a transcend chip will not be Hynix, and i am still aure if u are getting one, it most prolly a "Dukanwala" fooling u........



Nope you get Hynix based Transcend.1 GB Modules with Hynix D43 chips.
They come in Tetra pack and with 3 years warranty.



> hynix chip Kingston there is a high chance it's a fake one......



Well yes thats correct,if its loose then there is a heavy chance it is fake.

Also many times different make chips are rebadged as Hynix n sold.
And the othe other way round.

For example the recently introduced Mercury RAM,it has 'M' Mark on the chips but are Hynix D43 mostly.This is also based on Brainpower PCB.Infact this is sureshot Hynix original with BP PCB,its cheap too.Nice memory to buy if one cant afford Transcend or Kingston.

 



> and if u imagined i was suggesting every company made all it's chip by itself then u are obviously mistaken



Sorry about that but then your comment made me think so,



> NOTHING LIKE A HYNIX CHIP KINGSTON, or a HYNIX CHIP CORSAIR


Doesnt that sound like that ?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 6, 2006)

I have 512 MB DDR 2 Kingston,it sucks.
I dont know about Transcend but some people says Hynix rocks.
Buy an Hynix RAM !


----------



## darklord (Apr 6, 2006)

Well here's what Hynix DDR400 is capable of doing.

*img203.imageshack.us/img203/4786/hynix30335484up.th.jpg

 

And heres what Samsung UCCC 1GB stick is capable of doing,

*img133.imageshack.us/img133/9858/2927ow.th.png

  

Mind you clocking 1GB sticks isnt a piece of cake...


----------



## mrugesh (Apr 6, 2006)

...Guys you making it difficult to decide..!!  

in short,which brand do you sugest me to go for and what chip you think goes best with it?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 6, 2006)

Simply Hynix !


----------



## cyrux (Apr 6, 2006)

i suggest transcend


----------



## darklord (Apr 6, 2006)

Well i will suggest you,

Transcend RAM with Samsung UCCC Chips.

Plain and simple.

Thats the best thing to buy.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 7, 2006)

Corsair's the best 1 out there if u can get........  1 extra bucks  but faster mmodules


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2006)

hey,
brother pls tell how to diff between a fake RAM & original.in my local market ram are selling without bill.whom to trust.


----------



## darklord (Apr 7, 2006)

Well you need to have some experience with hardware to distinguish between original and fake just by looking at any generic RAM.
For Transcend,the one with tetra packing is the original one.

Also Kniwor,whats so special about Corsair ?

Their performance RAM is ok but their value select thing is crap imho.

overpriced POS.

Not worth i guess.

Transcend +Samsung UCCC+Brainpower PCB is the best bet as of now.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 7, 2006)

why u calling it overpriced...

itÂ´s 2500 a stick.....
CL=2.5
i get read speeds of 6139MB/s with some overclocking....


yeah i know if u get lucky u gonna get good hynix out there.... but we gonna have to consider the average hynix ram thatś given me enough trouble already.........

in any case i dont think itś worth purchasing kingston n all coz they are also same price arent they.....??/

correct me if I wrong.... havent been in market since long...

and truly speaking.... i had to replace my kingston coz it did not overclock...... no joking man.....   then i gor corsair to replace it


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 7, 2006)

i suggest kingston!


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 8, 2006)

what abt transcend, is not good????


----------



## darklord (Apr 8, 2006)

> itÂ´s 2500 a stick.....
> CL=2.5
> i get read speeds of 6139MB/s with some overclocking....



Well 2,500 is overpriced for me if it is the Corsair Value Select thing.You get generic DDR400 for around 1800 bucks.For example Twinmos which offers 3 years warranty and is exceptionally good.

I didnt say Corsair VS is bad but then there is nothing special in it to justify the 700 bucks premium.THats it.  



> and truly speaking.... i had to replace my kingston coz it did not overclock...... no joking man..... then i gor corsair to replace it



AFAIK,the memory manufacturer or the brand doesnt decide whether a particular module will clock well or no but the Chips,PCB and binning counts.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 8, 2006)

darklord said:
			
		

> You get generic DDR400 for around 1800 bucks.For example Twinmos which offers 3 years warranty and is exceptionally good.


sorry.... aint getting it for 1800 here


			
				darklord said:
			
		

> AFAIK,the memory manufacturer or the brand doesnt decide whether a particular module will clock well or no but the Chips,PCB and binning counts.



well, no-one does.......   but that is how we decide to purchase



anyhow... how much is the price for kingston/transcend there


----------



## darklord (Apr 9, 2006)

Transcend = 2200,tetra Pack,loose = 2,000/-

Kingston not available


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 9, 2006)

interesting rates..... unfortunately these are not the rates here......  transcend n all are available for 2500/-
atleast this was the rate when i got to market.... and for the same money corsairvs is better


----------



## cyrux (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, here the story is different. I got a transcend 512Mb 400Mhz about 2 months back for 2100 but they dont give a bill for the reason that the cost will increase considerably . About the warranty they just sign on the RAM sticks.......


----------

